# mauer named al mvp



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

Mauer named AL's MVP
Comment Email Print Share
Associated Press
NEW YORK -- Joe Mauer has become only the second catcher in 33 years to win the American League Most Valuable Player Award.

The Minnesota Twins star was a near-unanimous winner in voting announced Monday by the Baseball Writers' Association of America, receiving 27 of 28 first-place votes and 387 points. Yankees teammates Mark Teixeira and Derek Jeter were second and third.

Mauer topped the AL in batting with a .365 average. He also led in on-base percentage and slugging percentage.

Teixeira finished with 225 points after leading the league with 122 RBIs and tying for first with 39 homers. Jeter had 193 points while Detroit's Miguel Cabrera drew the other first-place vote and was fourth.

Copyright 2009 by The Associated Press


----------



## 9manfan (Oct 22, 2008)

Great player and from what I hear, even a better person, very deserving of this award.


----------



## TK33 (Aug 12, 2008)

I think we are only seeing the beginning of this. And he is a catcher! At the rate he is going he will be one of the top 10 all time greats. Hope he stays healthy and gets a righty in the lineup.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Well deserved. I still remember his first at bat off the DL.


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

He gets 27 out of 28 votes...nearly unanimous except for this guy....


> Cabrera's first-place vote came from Keizo Konishi of Kyodo News, a member of the Seattle chapter.


Seriously, WTF? I could understand a vote for Teixeira or Jeter, but Cabrera??????

The guy played drunk the end of the season, beat his wife, and went on a batting slump that was largely responsible for his team blowing the division to the Twins.

Should have been unanimous.


----------



## Colt (Oct 25, 2007)

Already reported that in 2011, he will most likely be getting a $20 million plus offer from the skaynkees. Next year very well could be his last in MN. You gotta love what a croc MLB is. You have a handful of teams that have the revenue to buy whoever they want.


----------



## HUNTNFISHND (Mar 16, 2004)

Colt said:


> Already reported that in 2011, he will most likely be getting a $20 million plus offer from the skaynkees. Next year very well could be his last in MN. You gotta love what a croc MLB is. You have a handful of teams that have the revenue to buy whoever they want.


I don't think he'll be a Yankee. I think the Twins will sign him to an extension before next season. If they don't they might as well contract themselves because they would be committing suicide!

Baby Jesus is going to be a Twin for life! Whether or not they can pay anyone else. I sure hope he can pitch to himself and play every position at the same time. :lol:


----------



## ImpalaSSpeed96 (Aug 25, 2008)

Dude is a machine. Being a local, as I think he is, I don't think he'll go after just soley money. Don't be fooled, it may come down to getting a ring. If the Twins don't make the moves to win, he may. I think he's a good enough guy not to bite soley on the money though.

You guys got one hell of a catcher in Joe. I tip my hats to ya.


----------



## TK33 (Aug 12, 2008)

ImpalaSSpeed96 said:


> Dude is a machine. Being a local, as I think he is, I don't think he'll go after just soley money. Don't be fooled, it may come down to getting a ring. If the Twins don't make the moves to win, he may. I think he's a good enough guy not to bite soley on the money though.
> 
> You guys got one hell of a catcher in Joe. I tip my hats to ya.


Justin Morneau was interviewed and said the same thing. If the cheapskate Pohlads don't open their purses and get another player or two Mauer could leave, and I wouldn't blame him. This constant cycle of almost making it is getting old.

Heck I admire the athletes who are playing to win and not just for the money or their own glory.


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

We witnessed greatness this year in its purest form. Joe Mauer is all the hype and more, even if he doesn't embrace it. Humble, skilled and hardworking. He exemplifies what the game should be and what Minnesota Twins baseball is about.

Next year is the year. The title comes back to Twinkytown.

As for the Cabrera vote, seriously. W? T? F!?! Konishi should be writing for the Seattle Shopper after that. :******:


----------



## TK33 (Aug 12, 2008)

The media sucks. So does Bud Selig, glad to see he is leaving. Still bitter about the tie that he called in the all star game a few years ago, and the fact that he wanted to contract the twins.

The hall of fame and any other award should be decided by players, managers, and members of the hall of fame. Form a committee and get the media out of it.

:2cents:


----------

